# Chain drive



## Al van (Feb 2, 2021)

Have a craftsman 32 inch 
536 909 900 
Drive chain keeps jumping off track is there a newer replacement chain 
Do not see any way to tighten


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

check this link Craftsman 536.909900 Drift Breaker need wheel drive chain


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

Al van said:


> Have a craftsman 32 inch
> 536 909 900
> Drive chain keeps jumping off track is there a newer replacement chain
> Do not see any way to tighten


chain and sprockets may need replacement as a set...but before changing all that.. check into the bushings that support the axles on which the sprockets spend their eternity on.. those bushing.. if ovaled out.. would cause slack in the chain.. without everything being worn out 

and because the one time ive had a drive chain pop off.. make sure the machine is stopped before going F-R or R-F and hitting the go lever again.. chains dont like suddent jerky changes


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Start shaking things to see if anything is loose. You can buy a length of chain and a chain tool and make your own chain length.


----------

